# Writing 100,000 Words A Week (+Update: Becoming A No.1 International Bestseller)



## ~Cael~ (Feb 7, 2016)

UPDATE:

Starlark becomes a No.1 international bestseller in multiple categories, and cracks top100, see here: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,242681.msg3413660.html#msg3413660

--------------------------------

ORIGINAL POST:

I was gonna wait to post this, but I thought it might energise and encourage others - which I hope it does.
I am also posting this for accountability purposes, and to keep me on track as an affirmer of what I am, and what each and every one of us is, capable of - lest we ever forget it (and we never should!)***

_****NOTE: The following post contains notes/words/musings compiled during the past days/weeks/months/etc.*****_

_I've got a secret&#8230;_
I've learnt that writing quickly is like a muscle, the more you work it, flex it, the stronger/better you get at it.
So after this discovery, I put it to the test, here are my results, how I did it (and how you can too)...

*~What Happened First~*
During the past months, I really got my head down and went from writing a couple hundred words a day, to writing 2k+, or more, USEABLE words per session. _Of course, I was ecstatic - but *knew* that I could turn it up a notch somehow, someway...so I did._

*~Weighing Things Up~*
I documented all that I had completed (i.e: made sure to note everything I had done beforehand, this is very helpful because you can see it in black and white, the data is there right in your hands) and then built on that, and the word count increased with every session I completed. I kept going until I was doing more and more, reaching higher word output - culminating in my first 10k day 

*~What I Noticed~*
It was a gradual build up, and most importantly I noticed that:
_IT ONLY WORKS IF YOU KEEP AT IT, DAY AFTER DAY._EVERY day.
If I goofed off for a few days and tried to go right straight back up to 10k? Nope. DID NOT WORK.
So remember...It's not something you just wake up and suddenly can magically do - You have to build up to it.

*~Things To Help Achieve Better Productivity~*
I let myself switch off (no cellphone, no tv, no Netflix, no GoT, no Narcos , no FB/Skype/Google Hangouts, no browsing online - NADDA, zippity, ZILCH, for a specific amount of time), and instead I focus on relaxing and taking care of myself for _optimum_ results. Think about it like this: as an author/writer, your body is your tool (something that is easy to forget), so taking care of yourself is imperative. _*Health is super important to reaching a certain level of mental/creative output of work.*_
Eating well, relaxing, lots of rest and nourishing the mind/spirit/body is so imperative to reach certain goals.
I'm not talking about any pseudo-spiritual, faddy, on trend bullcr*p, I'm talking about seriously taking care of YOU in every way, so that you can improve/maintain, a good creative output routinely. _Self-nurturing is of paramount importance, never forget that..._

*~What Happened Next~*
Suffice to say, in the past year, I managed to hit 100,000 words in ONE week. I had this aim in mind for a little while before I started working towards it, and then I worked my butt off to achieve it.
I had a title I was already putting together (one I had notes/research/cover-art/ideas on, but life stuff got in the way, so I had to put it on the back burner. I decided to scrap what I had and start _afresh._ Once I got focused, I rewrote it and created something new.

*~What Did You Do With Those 100,000 Words?~*
For a while, I just blinked at 'em in awe...
Then I got my butt in gear, smoothed it out, put a gorgeous cover on it and wrote a killer blurb...









Blurb on Amazon​
*S T A R L A R K* is a gothic time-travel saga, complete with windswept Irish moors, things that go bump in the night, a fall through time, and castles brimming with deep, dark secrets. Readers are calling it _"Outlander, with a gothic twist."_, and it was a blast to bring it all together.

*~Building Up Your Writing Chops~*
It's like being an athlete: You don't wake up, run out the door and suddenly complete the NY marathon do you? Lol. NOPE. You have to train and train, gradually building upon your accomplishments, starting out by running around the block, until, eventually, you can run the whole marathon properly.
This analogy makes sense, doesn't it? I can see you nodding in agreement with me 
So what are you waiting for then? Off you go  You can do this, trust me.

*~Author By Day, Secret Hoarder Of Productivity Tips By Night~*
I have _several_ notebooks full of notes about upping productivity and other writerly life hacks (all of which were gleaned from my own _personal_ experiences) but if I wrote them all in this post Betsy would probably have to invoice me for using up so much website data  So I tried to include the things I think others will find helpful, and if it even helps one person improve on their output then my aim is achieved.

*I've had requests from other authors to start a productivity FB group, so if enough folks are interested I'll get one going (PM me if you want to be added). I have lots to share and would love to e-meet other like-minded people who do as well*  *

*Edit, had so many requests that the group's up and running now, click join and you'll be approved: https://www.facebook.com/groups/1200182303375650

*~Finding Your Own Way~*
I remember hearing folks say how much they wrote a day (mega-output/amazingly proficient authors who I _greatly_ admire) and was thinking stuff like: _HUH?!!  No way!!_ but what I did was just find a combo of elements that worked for ME, tweaked them, and did it my way.
You have to find a natural rhythm that works for *you*, and trust me, you can and WILL if you put your mind to it.

*~Life Happens, Keep Writing Anyway~*
While doing this, I worked on this to the point where _NOTHING_ stopped me from getting in my word count - *literally,* nothing. At one point I was even still compiling notes on my best friend's iPhone, while hooked up to an I.V drip, I've dictated in the back of an ambulance, and even in the ER before too 
Writing was what pulled me through, and I never let anything distract me from getting those words out. Maybe it's what kept me going? As storytellers, I often think we are escaping through _*telling*_ our stories, just as our incredible readers are via _*reading*_ them.

*So to anyone out there struggling with productivity, or word goals, who's had life throw 'em a curveball or two*: I hope this offers some hope to you because I know you can do it 

*~Final Thoughts~*
I've learnt that we are capable of far more than many realise and that often it's our own mindsets that hold us back. If I can scale this level of output, I'm sure there are others who can too, some who might need just a little encouragement and who might be reading this right now (*Waves* If so: Hi ) An important thing to remember though is: Not everyone will have the same amount of output as each other - but it's not a competition - it's about _improving_ on productivity and reaching your goals by working _smarter_. Keep building on what you did the day before, and before you know it you'll be upping your productivity like crazy!

*Above all: KEEP WRITING ~ madly, wildly, keenly, frantically, until the wheels fall the heck off and they plonk you into a box  ~ keep writing.*

If I can reach 100k in one week, imagine what you could do if you _really_ went for it.
Hell, I might even shoot for 200k next time&#8230;care to join me?


----------



## GARael (Sep 19, 2016)

Those are some heavy numbers!   I would agree that consistency is the key to a steady output. I've been writing about 8k each day for the past five years (freelance content writing), and if I "fall off the wagon," it's definitely hard to get right back on with the same numbers. As far as fiction writing goes, anyone who can write that much consistently and be happy with what they're writing has my admiration! I've written a 110k first draft over a long weekend, but it usually comes in bursts of inspiration. Not sure I could keep up those numbers on a weekly basis with my sanity intact, but more power to anyone who can! 

That is a gorgeous cover, by the way!


----------



## Hope (Nov 28, 2014)

Thank you for this post!  I love when people share this sort of thing.  Now if someone can help me to outline at lightning speed, I'd get a lot more done...


----------



## dragontucker (Jul 18, 2014)

You said: 

"~What I Noticed~
It was a gradual build up, and most importantly I noticed that: IT ONLY WORKS IF YOU KEEP AT IT, DAY AFTER DAY.
EVERY day. If I goofed off for a few days and tried to go right straight back up to 10k? Nope. DID NOT WORK.
So remember...It's not something you just wake up and suddenly can magically do�You have to build up to it."

This is so true!! Once I stop writing for even one day, it's really hard to get back on track. BTW....100k per week is amazing.


----------



## Hope (Nov 28, 2014)

So I have some questions...What do you do as far as outlining?  How detailed are your outlines before you begin and do you feel it helps you be more productive each day?  Also, since you said you have to write every day to keep writing that many words per day, what do you do when you come to the end of the book?  Do you already have the next outline ready to go?  Or do you take a break and start a new book with lower word count in the beginning?

I love your cover, too!


----------



## KL_Phelps (Nov 7, 2013)

100K in a week is awesome, congrats!


----------



## Lauren P. (Jul 3, 2014)

Congratulations on the weekly word count. What an incredible achievement.

I loved your cover so much that I clicked on it and went into Amazon. And that's where I got confused. You've posted several fabulous reviews next to the cover in your signature, all from unnamed Amazon reviewers. One was even a Top 500 Amazon Reviewer.

But for some strange reason Amazon hasn't posted these reviews. In fact, at the time I wrote this post, there are no reviews at all on your book's Amazon page, either on the US or UK sites. 

Has Amazon told you why they haven't posted these reviews?


----------



## unkownwriter (Jun 22, 2011)

Good tips. Rachel Aaron's 2k to 10K book is full of good info as well.

Due to issues with my hands, I don't believe I'm going to do much more than maybe 5K a day, and that likely won't be everyday. I feel pretty good if I can do about 2500, which seems to be my natural chapter length, at least for now. NOTE to others: try to avoid carpal tunnel, and especially try to keep from getting that _and_ arthritis. They suck!


----------



## xbriannova (Sep 23, 2016)

So, missing reviews aside, what about quality of writing? Something's gotta give when you write like that, even if I'm assuming you don't have a day job and have no trouble (financial or otherwise) taking care of yourself when it comes to food, health and other welfare.

That said, I'm interested in doing such a thing. I just wish I'm not working 45 hours on average per week. You know, if I convert those man-hours into words, I'd be writing to a tune of something like 22,500 words a week. That's with my current rate of writing. Slow by your standards, but that would mean finishing a above-average sized novel in a month, or a novel of my size (155,000 words) in less than two months.


----------



## horst5 (Aug 9, 2013)

"But for some strange reason Amazon hasn't posted these reviews. In fact, at the time I wrote this post, there are no reviews at all on your book's Amazon page, either on the US or UK sites. 

Has Amazon told you why they haven't posted these reviews?"
Yes, Please explain. Thank you.


----------



## Nancy_G (Jun 22, 2015)

That is one gorgeous cover! I noticed it's on Goodreads but published twice? Once on May 31 and then again with a different ASIN on October 10. The cover on the first one had her complete head on the cover whereas now it's partial. Maybe that's where those reviews came from? Anyway, I'd love to be able to write that much in a week. I'd be happy with half that since mine are around 75,000, so would have it done in no time! It usually takes me 2-3 months for the first draft and then another month so 4 months total.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

Those are some seriously impressive numbers there.  Congratz.

If I could get only half as productive I'd be seriously happy.


----------



## ~Cael~ (Feb 7, 2016)

Lauren P. said:


> Congratulations on the weekly word count. What an incredible achievement.
> 
> I loved your cover so much that I clicked on it and went into Amazon. And that's where I got confused. You've posted several fabulous reviews next to the cover in your signature, all from unnamed Amazon reviewers. One was even a Top 500 Amazon Reviewer.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Lauren!
Actually, there are several reviews on the _paperback_ versions of my book on both the US and UK sites (sometimes it takes Amazon a little while to link everything up (eBooks to Paperbacks, but I've put in a request for them to do so, and hopefully it's all linked up soon  )

The other quotes in my signature are taken from those who've read an upcoming title of mine (one that was first published last year - thus explaining how they were able to read it  ) which I unpublished, retooled and am due to re-release it soon)


----------



## ......~...... (Jul 4, 2015)

Hmm, interesting. My goal is to get to 50k a week or every five days.

Gotta say I expected some useful insights. Do you outline? What does your day look like? Do you take breaks? Etc. All these things would be helpful to know. Right now there are a lot of words but they aren't saying much.

Also, I checked out your book on Amazon. As much as I hate prologues, they're supposed to be the start of the story not a call for the reader to sign up for a mailing list. I would lose all interest in purchasing/borrowing a book that starts on that note. That stuff is better put before the actual story starts or right after.


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

NeedWant said:


> Also, I checked out your book on Amazon. As much as I hate prologues, they're supposed to be the start of the story not a call for the reader to sign up for a mailing list. I would lose all interest in purchasing/borrowing a book that starts on that note. That stuff is better put before the actual story starts or right after.


This has become really common, especially in romance. Back matter is the new front matter.


----------



## Cephalophore (Oct 10, 2016)

Sweet Christmas! That's 14 thousand words per day! Very impressive.

Meanwhile 3000 words in one day is still a rare achievement for me. I should take some your advice to heart and put it into practice.

Also: it seems like the "Fantasy > Myths & Legends > Norse & Viking" is the de facto home for Celtic fantasy books in the Kindle store.


----------



## ......~...... (Jul 4, 2015)

batmansero said:


> This has become really common, especially in romance. Back matter is the new front matter.


I don't mind front matter and I've seen a lot of books that use it. But this is a bit different. Right after "Prologue" she tells the reader that before they start reading they should sign up for the mailing list. Then there's a scene break and the actual book starts. This is the first time I've seen it after the actual book is supposed to start.


----------



## Yayoi (Apr 26, 2016)

I didn't read all the replies but let me say this - damn, that's AMAZING.


----------



## A. N. Other Author (Oct 11, 2014)

~Cael~ said:


> *~Things To Help Achieve Better Productivity~*
> Think about it like this: as an author/writer, your body is your tool (something that is easy to forget), so taking care of yourself is imperative. _*Health is super important to reaching a certain level of mental/creative output of work.*_
> Eating well, relaxing, lots of rest and nourishing the mind/spirit/body is so imperative to reach certain goals.


I totally agree with this. My best days - in terms of word count AND quality - are when I hit the gym or go swimming first thing.

I am currently in the midst of a longer project, and since I started regular running again I'm making 3-4000 words days ... that's WITH a full time day job and kids. Weekend days when I get on free are about 6-7,000 words.

And on muscle memory - since last year when i really started concentrating on upping my count, the quality of my first draft is much higher now. My last editor even asked if she was the second one to see it because it was so clean. I'd only given it one additional pass after the original draft.

So yes - stay healthy, keep practicing.


----------



## katrina46 (May 23, 2014)

emilycantore said:


> I strongly recommend Dragon Dictation if you want to hit the heights of wordcounts. You speak at an incredible rate - 2000 - 4000+ words per hour.
> 
> Get into the groove and you can have 20,000 word days. It does require outlining, good sleep, and consistency.
> 
> Get a handheld recorder and try it out! At first you'll stumble and it's weird to speak your story aloud. Then you'll improve and suddenly your messy drafts will be pouring out at high speed.


That's what I was thinking just because of the physical strain. You know there's carpal tunnel and a high risk of wrist injury, but other than that it's awesome.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

I write nowhere near 100,000 words a week. In fact, I take a three-day weekend most weeks and pile the bulk of my work into Monday through Thursday. I generally do between 60,000-70,000 words a week and will finish 31 novels and five 28,000-word shorts by the end of the year (getting into a single-digit to-do list for the first time in 2016 next week). I also edit as I go about 65 percent of the time so I don't write flat out. I've found the biggest production tip to be: Never stop in the middle of a chapter. I never say "I have 14,000 words to get done today." I always say that I have "five chapters to get done today." I essentially write three weeks out of every month, 4-5 days of writing (depending on whatever real life stuff is going on) and then I take the fourth week off as a catch-up week. I tend to work about 50 hours a week and foist a lot of the busywork off on my VA. That allows me to focus on writing. I'm also massively ahead, which takes the pressure off. I already have books being released next summer completed.


----------



## Steve Voelker (Feb 27, 2014)

NeedWant said:


> Also, I checked out your book on Amazon. As much as I hate prologues, they're supposed to be the start of the story not a call for the reader to sign up for a mailing list. I would lose all interest in purchasing/borrowing a book that starts on that note. That stuff is better put before the actual story starts or right after.


The reason for this is that most books open on a Kindle at the first page of the actual story. So the only way to get your links seen it to make them part of the first chapter, or prologue, in this case.

Not sure how I feel about it, but that is the reason for it.


----------



## kathrynoh (Oct 17, 2012)

I have no problem with writing fast. I just can't plot fast


----------



## Nic (Nov 17, 2013)

kathrynoh said:


> I have no problem with writing fast. I just can't plot fast


That is my problem as well.


----------



## KevinMcLaughlin (Nov 11, 2010)

Those are really great numbers! Are you doing that EVERY week? While I am not at that pace for any one week, I find that I can "burst write" and double my productivity for a period of a few days. Much like your running analogy though, the experience tends to be exhausting and isn't sustainable.

I'm much more interested in sustainable levels than burst levels. Right now I am building up to a sustainable practice of 20k publishable new words per week. Not quite there yet - that's my goal by the end of the year if not sooner. 



xbriannova said:


> So, missing reviews aside, what about quality of writing? Something's gotta give when you write like that, even if I'm assuming you don't have a day job and have no trouble (financial or otherwise) taking care of yourself when it comes to food, health and other welfare.
> 
> That said, I'm interested in doing such a thing. I just wish I'm not working 45 hours on average per week. You know, if I convert those man-hours into words, I'd be writing to a tune of something like 22,500 words a week. That's with my current rate of writing. Slow by your standards, but that would mean finishing a above-average sized novel in a month, or a novel of my size (155,000 words) in less than two months.


Quality of writing is linked to word count, in my experience - but not like you'd think!!! 

The faster I write a book, the better the finished work tends to be. When I write a book in a week or two it tends to flow better, be better plotted, grip the reader better, AND require a lot less work from my editor!

If I take a whole month to write a book the edits take a lot longer.

I think this is related to how our brains work - that the more "processing power" we allocate to something, the more our brains constantly work to improve and retain information about that thing. Intensity improves cognitive function.

It may not hold true for all writers, but in my experience the less days between typing page one and "the end", the BETTER the quality of the finished product. Quality is directly and positively impacted by speed.


----------



## ......~...... (Jul 4, 2015)

Steve Voelker said:


> The reason for this is that most books open on a Kindle at the first page of the actual story. So the only way to get your links seen it to make them part of the first chapter, or prologue, in this case.
> 
> Not sure how I feel about it, but that is the reason for it.


I wonder if that actually leads to more sign ups. I know I wouldn't sign up for a mailing list if I haven't even read anything by the author yet.


----------



## ......~...... (Jul 4, 2015)

Amanda M. Lee said:


> I write nowhere near 100,000 words a week. In fact, I take a three-day weekend most weeks and pile the bulk of my work into Monday through Thursday. I generally do between 60,000-70,000 words a week and will finish 31 novels and five 28,000-word shorts by the end of the year (getting into a single-digit to-do list for the first time in 2016 next week). I also edit as I go about 65 percent of the time so I don't write flat out. I've found the biggest production tip to be: Never stop in the middle of a chapter. I never say "I have 14,000 words to get done today." I always say that I have "five chapters to get done today." I essentially write three weeks out of every month, 4-5 days of writing (depending on whatever real life stuff is going on) and then I take the fourth week off as a catch-up week. I tend to work about 50 hours a week and foist a lot of the busywork off on my VA. That allows me to focus on writing. I'm also massively ahead, which takes the pressure off. I already have books being released next summer completed.


I would love to get to writing 100k or 150k words a month. Being months ahead of schedule would be amazing!



kathrynoh said:


> I have no problem with writing fast. I just can't plot fast


Yeah I can do 2k an hour but my brain goes blank after two or three hours of writing. It probably doesn't help that I'm a pantser.


----------



## Cege Smith (Dec 11, 2011)

I know that many will groan when I say this, but I think for most writers who want to make the big productivity boosts on their wordcount, some semblance of a plot outline is necessary. I was a pantser for years, NanoWrimo trained, so I learned how to write fast in general.

A couple of years ago, I started using some very basic outlines. It helped not only with procrastination, but I saw some nice gains in being able to get a higher wordcount in a shorter amount of time because I wasn't constantly stopping/starting to try to think through a scene or getting angsty about what I was going to write next. I was achieving pulp speed no doubt- you can see a snippet of that in a guest post for SPRT where I talk about writing 28K words in 2 days: http://selfpublishingroundtable.com/how-i-wrote-28000-words-in-two-days/.

What made the biggest difference by far, though, since then was incorporating dictation into the mix- which I transitioned to earlier this year. This past weekend, for example, I put down just over 33K words on my current WIP without really breaking a sweat. That was in 1-hour dictation session increments (6 of them) scheduled over those two days. There's no way I could have done that without a solid outline in hand, though.


----------



## ......~...... (Jul 4, 2015)

Rodeo Host said:


> I know that many will groan when I say this, but I think for most writers who want to make the big productivity boosts on their wordcount, some semblance of a plot outline is necessary. I was a pantser for years, NanoWrimo trained, so I learned how to write fast in general.


I'm groaning right now. 

I tried outlining but I just...can't. Even a basic outline is beyond me. I have written books quickly though (12-20 days quick for novels ranging from 50-70k).

So I guess the question is, how many words are you writing a month? 33k words in a weekend is impressive but if you only do it once a month, it doesn't really change much productivity wise. My goal is to increase my daily as well as monthly output. I would love to do 50k a week at least two or three times a month.


----------



## Cege Smith (Dec 11, 2011)

NeedWant said:


> I'm groaning right now.
> 
> I tried outlining but I just...can't. Even a basic outline is beyond me. I have written books quickly though (12-20 days quick for novels ranging from 50-70k).
> 
> So I guess the question is, how many words are you writing a month? 33k words in a weekend is impressive but if you only do it once a month, it doesn't really change much productivity wise. My goal is to increase my daily as well as monthly output. I would love to do 50k a week at least two or three times a month.


I figured someone would be. 

I don't think in terms of daily/monthly wordcounts anymore. I have projects and deadlines which is much more fluid, and that drives how much I write and when. That creates motivation, and I've become far more efficient doing things as I have them set up now. We're probably looking at an apples to oranges comparison then, but to give you an idea, my last 50K novel from word 1 to sending it off the editor was just over 20 hours. A 60K project was 25 hours. So if I felt like it and had the time, I could easily swing that every week- especially with the process I've got working for me. But truth is, I don't mainly because I'm still working a FT job, and I like having a life.  That means 1-2 novels a month basically, without feeling like I'm taking time away from other things.


----------



## Cege Smith (Dec 11, 2011)

Also, going from productivity of 1-2K words per hour to the 5,550 words per hour I had over the weekend? Pretty sure many writers would take that any day of the week. Comparing words per hour productivity to overall wordcount goal for a month productivity isn't really a good comparison point since my goals are different than yours, KWIM?


----------



## ......~...... (Jul 4, 2015)

Rodeo Host said:


> We're probably looking at an apples to oranges comparison then, but to give you an idea, my last 50K novel from word 1 to sending it off the editor was just over 20 hours. A 60K project was 25 hours.


 

That's amazing. Are you counting just writing hours or did you write 50k all in one day and send it off to the editor that same day?



Rodeo Host said:


> Also, going from productivity of 1-2K words per hour to the 5,550 words per hour I had over the weekend?


Did you actually type that many words in one hour? Did you use dictation? I know when I tried dictating I got close to 4k words an hour but there were too many errors to make it practical. Typing that many words would be beyond me because I definitely can't type that fast.


----------



## Cege Smith (Dec 11, 2011)

NeedWant said:


> That's amazing. Are you counting just writing hours or did you write 50k all in one day and send it off to the editor that same day?
> 
> Did you actually type that many words in one hour? Did you use dictation? I know when I tried dictating I got close to 4k words an hour but there were too many errors to make it practical. Typing that many words would be beyond me because I definitely can't type that fast.


Dictation has changed my entire process. I tried it twice before it stuck, and it does require some patience and perseverance to train it and get to the accuracy level you want. I use it for first draft writing, and I'd say it's about 99% accurate now. I average 6K words per hour dictating- if only I could talk faster! LOL.

I track every minute I spend dictating, writing, editing, and proofreading. Because I just wanted to see a comparison once I really settled into dictation, I did straight up type a 50K book this summer and compared the stats to one of similar length where I dictated the first draft.

Book A: ~50K words final, all dictation
First draft took 7.82 hours for 44,695 initial words
Second draft took 9.20 hours for 3851 words added
Proofread: 3.17 hours for 359 words added
Total project time: 20.19 hours

Book B: ~50K words final, all typing
First draft took 14 hours for 43,276 words
Second draft took 5.74 hours for 3,853 words added
Proofread: 3.81 hours for 1,363 words added
Total project time: 23.55 hours

So those hours are spanned over a period of time around the day job, family, etc. according to my deadlines.


----------



## Chrissy (Mar 31, 2014)

Rodeo Host said:


> Dictation has changed my entire process. I tried it twice before it stuck, and it does require some patience and perseverance to train it and get to the accuracy level you want. I use it for first draft writing, and I'd say it's about 99% accurate now. I average 6K words per hour dictating- if only I could talk faster! LOL.
> 
> I track every minute I spend dictating, writing, editing, and proofreading. Because I just wanted to see a comparison once I really settled into dictation, I did straight up type a 50K book this summer and compared the stats to one of similar length where I dictated the first draft.
> 
> ...


Question: Did you write from an outline? If yes, how long did that take to create?


----------



## ......~...... (Jul 4, 2015)

Rodeo Host said:


> Dictation has changed my entire process. I tried it twice before it stuck, and it does require some patience and perseverance to train it and get to the accuracy level you want. I use it for first draft writing, and I'd say it's about 99% accurate now. I average 6K words per hour dictating- if only I could talk faster! LOL.
> 
> I track every minute I spend dictating, writing, editing, and proofreading. Because I just wanted to see a comparison once I really settled into dictation, I did straight up type a 50K book this summer and compared the stats to one of similar length where I dictated the first draft.
> 
> ...


My first drafts usually take 25 hours for a 50k book. I don't do a lot of rewriting so it's pretty much done content wise. I haven't clocked my editing and proofreading time, but that could easily end up being more than 25. So I probably spend 50+ hours to get a finished product.

I'm willing to give dictation another try. The first time I tried it I spoke into a recorder and then input that into the computer. It took me twice as much time to get rid of all the mistakes than it did to dictate the thing. This time I'll try dictating directly into my laptop so that I can watch while it types what I say. Hopefully I can get my accuracy up like that. I'm amazed that you've managed to get your accuracy up to 99%! (BTW, I was using Dragon Dictate for Mac.)


----------



## Cephalophore (Oct 10, 2016)

Rodeo Host said:


> I was achieving *pulp speed* no doubt- [/url]


Pulp speed! That's a great thing to call it. Those old pulp guys were ridiculously prolific. I guess you have to be when you're paid 2 cents a word (or whatever it was!)

And dictating instead of typing - that just seems so strange to me! If I were to ever try it I imagine that every third word would be either 'um' or 'ah'!


----------



## Nic (Nov 17, 2013)

Cephalophore said:


> Pulp speed! That's a great thing to call it. Those old pulp guys were ridiculously prolific. I guess you have to be when you're paid 2 cents a word (or whatever it was!)


Yes they were. And they were writing pulp fiction.


----------



## Irisdeorre (Jul 26, 2011)

Wow great word count, I wish I could do that. At  one point I was able to write 10k in a day, but after that I wouldn't be motivated to do it the following day. I want to try and stay the course. I guess build up slowly. 

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Cege Smith (Dec 11, 2011)

Chrissy said:


> Question: Did you write from an outline? If yes, how long did that take to create?


I do, whether it's provided by the client (I ghostwrite) or developed by me for my own writing. I probably spend 1-2 hours on drafting it, but that's an iterative process. I start with the basic 3-act structure and do 1 sentence chapter summaries using that. Then I flesh those out in longer summaries cover the major plot points to be achieved in the chapter. That's pretty much it, and away I go!



NeedWant said:


> My first drafts usually take 25 hours for a 50k book. I don't do a lot of rewriting so it's pretty much done content wise. I haven't clocked my editing and proofreading time, but that could easily end up being more than 25. So I probably spend 50+ hours to get a finished product.
> 
> I'm willing to give dictation another try. The first time I tried it I spoke into a recorder and then input that into the computer. It took me twice as much time to get rid of all the mistakes than it did to dictate the thing. This time I'll try dictating directly into my laptop so that I can watch while it types what I say. Hopefully I can get my accuracy up like that. I'm amazed that you've managed to get your accuracy up to 99%! (BTW, I was using Dragon Dictate for Mac.)


You know, just tracking all your time to get from send to end would probably help boost your productivity in and of itself. What gets measured, gets managed and all as the old saying goes. 

For me, I found more errors pop up using a recorder and inputting into Dragon than dictating directly into Word with a headset. I miss the freedom of a recorder (it was awesome for walking around and using in the car), but my accuracy is obviously so much better with my headset that I can't see myself going back to a recorder right now. Once I'm done with a manuscript, I will upload that back into Dragon for training, and I think that's definitely helped as well.



Cephalophore said:


> Pulp speed! That's a great thing to call it. Those old pulp guys were ridiculously prolific. I guess you have to be when you're paid 2 cents a word (or whatever it was!)
> 
> And dictating instead of typing - that just seems so strange to me! If I were to ever try it I imagine that every third word would be either 'um' or 'ah'!


You'll be so focused on weirdness of saying punctuation out loud that you probably won't say those filler words nearly as much as you think. 



Irisdeorre said:


> Wow great word count, I wish I could do that. At one point I was able to write 10k in a day, but after that I wouldn't be motivated to do it the following day. I want to try and stay the course. I guess build up slowly.
> 
> Thanks for the advice.


It's a muscle that does need to built up over time, and you don't have to plan to do it every day. It's a nice thing to have in your back pocket though if you happen to procrastinate with looming deadlines like I've been known to do.  Start slow and build on your success, and you'll get to the level where you want to be. It's all about consistency.


----------



## KevinMcLaughlin (Nov 11, 2010)

Nic said:


> Yes they were. And they were writing pulp fiction.


To be fair, most of us are writing fiction aimed at the popular mass market (what was called "pulp" fiction in the first half of the 20th century), so it's a great basis for comparison.


----------



## Nic (Nov 17, 2013)

KevinMcLaughlin said:


> To be fair, most of us are writing fiction aimed at the popular mass market (what was called "pulp" fiction in the first half of the 20th century), so it's a great basis for comparison.


Not everyone does that, however. By the way, I don't agree with your classification of what pulp fiction is. A much more correct definition would be:



Wikipedia said:


> Pulp magazines ... gave rise to the term pulp fiction in reference to run-of-the-mill, low-quality literature. Pulps were the successors to the penny dreadfuls, dime novels, and short-fiction magazines of the 19th century. Although many respected writers wrote for pulps, the magazines were best known for their lurid, exploitative, and sensational subject matter.


I wouldn't call genre fiction "pulp fiction" as a matter of course, nor literary fiction.


----------



## ......~...... (Jul 4, 2015)

Rodeo Host said:


> You know, just tracking all your time to get from send to end would probably help boost your productivity in and of itself. What gets measured, gets managed and all as the old saying goes.
> 
> For me, I found more errors pop up using a recorder and inputting into Dragon than dictating directly into Word with a headset. I miss the freedom of a recorder (it was awesome for walking around and using in the car), but my accuracy is obviously so much better with my headset that I can't see myself going back to a recorder right now. Once I'm done with a manuscript, I will upload that back into Dragon for training, and I think that's definitely helped as well.


That's really helpful, so thank you! I'm excited to try dictating again. I'd love to get the first draft down as fast as possible. I'm one of those "love to have written" writers.


----------



## 555aaa (Jan 28, 2014)

Dictation's the way to go, considering that normal speech is about 9,500 words/hr.

That's an awesome stock photo on the cover, which was unfortunately used in several other books and in a well-known Macy's promo last year. Sorry to be a downer there.


----------



## Andie (Jan 24, 2014)

Very inspiring thread - thank you.


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)




----------



## 75814 (Mar 12, 2014)

NeedWant said:


> I wonder if that actually leads to more sign ups. I know I wouldn't sign up for a mailing list if I haven't even read anything by the author yet.


Important thing to remember: what you'll do is often not the same thing other people will do. I was suspicious of this idea as well, but then I tried it. And it works, I've gotten more sign-ups than before when I only had a link in the back.


----------



## ......~...... (Jul 4, 2015)

Perry Constantine said:


> Important thing to remember: what you'll do is often not the same thing other people will do. I was suspicious of this idea as well, but then I tried it. And it works, I've gotten more sign-ups than before when I only had a link in the back.


That's a good point. And as I said I see no problem with having a mailing signup link before the actual book starts. But if you put it in after Chapter 1 when the actual book is supposed to start? Immediate turnoff.


----------



## 75814 (Mar 12, 2014)

NeedWant said:


> That's a good point. And as I said I see no problem with having a mailing signup link before the actual book starts. But if you put it in after Chapter 1 when the actual book is supposed to start? Immediate turnoff.


Oh no, I totally agree with you there. Having a CTA break the flow of the story is a really bad idea.


----------



## memememe (Feb 16, 2016)

I think I'll give dictation another try!

What would you say is the optimal gear set-up for dictation?


----------



## JustWriting (Mar 5, 2013)

Amanda M. Lee said:


> I write nowhere near 100,000 words a week. In fact, I take a three-day weekend most weeks and pile the bulk of my work into Monday through Thursday. I generally do between 60,000-70,000 words a week and will finish 31 novels and five 28,000-word shorts by the end of the year (getting into a single-digit to-do list for the first time in 2016 next week). I also edit as I go about 65 percent of the time so I don't write flat out. I've found the biggest production tip to be: Never stop in the middle of a chapter. I never say "I have 14,000 words to get done today." I always say that I have "five chapters to get done today." I essentially write three weeks out of every month, 4-5 days of writing (depending on whatever real life stuff is going on) and then I take the fourth week off as a catch-up week. I tend to work about 50 hours a week and foist a lot of the busywork off on my VA. That allows me to focus on writing. I'm also massively ahead, which takes the pressure off. I already have books being released next summer completed.


Amanda
You say you edit as you go, but I've read you also use external editors too.
I'm curious, what type of external editing do you typically sub-contract for your books? After you have done your bit, what other editing takes place? A single line-edit (multiple line-edits) or something else?


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

JustWriting said:


> Amanda
> You say you edit as you go, but I've read you also use external editors too.
> I'm curious, what type of external editing do you typically sub-contract for your books? After you have done your bit, what other editing takes place? A single line-edit (multiple line-edits) or something else?


Line edits and proofreads.


----------



## Hope (Nov 28, 2014)

Amanda M. Lee said:


> Line edits and proofreads.


Amanda, what do you do as far as outlining? How much do you know about the story before you get started? When your series has gone on for several books, do you have trouble coming up with something?


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

katygirl said:


> Amanda, what do you do as far as outlining? How much do you know about the story before you get started? When your series has gone on for several books, do you have trouble coming up with something?


I outline beats each chapter has to hit and then let the chapter get where it wants on its own. It takes me about an hour to outline a book. I never have trouble coming up with stories.


----------



## Cege Smith (Dec 11, 2011)

memememe said:


> I think I'll give dictation another try!
> 
> What would you say is the optimal gear set-up for dictation?


Dragon Dictation and a decent headset/microphone are really all you need to get started.


----------



## Hope (Nov 28, 2014)

Amanda M. Lee said:


> I outline beats each chapter has to hit and then let the chapter get where it wants on its own. It takes me about an hour to outline a book. I never have trouble coming up with stories.


Can you expand on beats? I've heard the term before, but I'm not certain I understand it. How many beats are there in a story or chapter?


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

katygirl said:


> Can you expand on beats? I've heard the term before, but I'm not certain I understand it. How many beats are there in a story or chapter?


It's just the important things that need to be hit. Like "suspect B acts suspicious while the family is at the festival." Everything else I write on the fly. The beats allow me to remember where things need to go for pacing. Often it just says "crazy family dinner" or "happy wrap-up." Toward the end I jot down the killer's motives, etc.


----------



## Hope (Nov 28, 2014)

Amanda M. Lee said:


> It's just the important things that need to be hit. Like "suspect B acts suspicious while the family is at the festival." Everything else I write on the fly. The beats allow me to remember where things need to go for pacing. Often it just says "crazy family dinner" or "happy wrap-up." Toward the end I jot down the killer's motives, etc.


That makes sense. Sometimes I struggle with outlining, but I think it might be easier if I thought of the story in beats. As long as I can figure out at what point these should occur in the story... Thanks for your help!


----------



## ~Cael~ (Feb 7, 2016)

Wish there was a ''multi-quote'' option , but here goes! 



dragontucker said:


> You said:
> 
> "~What I Noticed~
> It was a gradual build up, and most importantly I noticed that: IT ONLY WORKS IF YOU KEEP AT IT, DAY AFTER DAY.
> ...


Thanks 



KL_Phelps said:


> 100K in a week is awesome, congrats!


Thank you 



she-la-ti-da said:


> Good tips. Rachel Aaron's 2k to 10K book is full of good info as well.


Thanks, yes it is great. As is Chris Fox's book (5WPH) which I read in the past year or so too.



A. S. Warwick said:


> Those are some seriously impressive numbers there. Congratz.
> If I could get only half as productive I'd be seriously happy.


Thank you, I'm sure you could work up from what you can manage now if you put your mind to it.



ADDavies said:


> I totally agree with this. My best days - in terms of word count AND quality - are when I hit the gym or go swimming first thing.
> 
> I am currently in the midst of a longer project, and since I started regular running again I'm making 3-4000 words days ... that's WITH a full time day job and kids. Weekend days when I get on free are about 6-7,000 words.
> 
> ...


Wow, what great insights! Very illuminating.
Thanks for sharing and underscoring some of my points with your own experiences.
What's your theory on why it works this way then? Would love to hear your thoughts 



Amanda M. Lee said:


> I write nowhere near 100,000 words a week. In fact, I take a three-day weekend most weeks and pile the bulk of my work into Monday through Thursday. I generally do between 60,000-70,000 words a week and will finish 31 novels and five 28,000-word shorts by the end of the year (getting into a single-digit to-do list for the first time in 2016 next week). I also edit as I go about 65 percent of the time so I don't write flat out. I've found the biggest production tip to be: Never stop in the middle of a chapter. I never say "I have 14,000 words to get done today." I always say that I have "five chapters to get done today." I essentially write three weeks out of every month, 4-5 days of writing (depending on whatever real life stuff is going on) and then I take the fourth week off as a catch-up week. I tend to work about 50 hours a week and foist a lot of the busywork off on my VA. That allows me to focus on writing. I'm also massively ahead, which takes the pressure off. I already have books being released next summer completed.


*curtseys clumsily* 








Thanks, Amanda. Your insights, as ever, are nuggets of gold-wisdom which I always enjoy reading.



Rodeo Host said:


> I know that many will groan when I say this, but I think for most writers who want to make the big productivity boosts on their wordcount, some semblance of a plot outline is necessary. I was a pantser for years, NanoWrimo trained, so I learned how to write fast in general.


I understand what you're saying. However, I think that, whether you plot or ''pants'' it -----theres no correct answer. There's no one right way.
I think everyone has to find their own private rhythmn, one that will work for (and be entirely personal to) them.
You have to work out what works best for you, and once you do you'll be flying 



katygirl said:


> So I have some questions...What do you do as far as outlining? How detailed are your outlines before you begin and do you feel it helps you be more productive each day? Also, since you said you have to write every day to keep writing that many words per day, what do you do when you come to the end of the book? Do you already have the next outline ready to go? Or do you take a break and start a new book with lower word count in the beginning?
> 
> I love your cover, too!


I just write and go 

Quick note: Wow, our FB group is already over 50 members strong and growing!  I've been busy, ya know, writing  but will add everyone in now. Thanks


----------



## chalice (Jan 5, 2013)

*@Cael, Are you typing these word or using a dictation software like Dragon Naturally Speaking?*


----------



## Gregg Bell (May 13, 2013)

Steve Voelker said:


> The reason for this is that most books open on a Kindle at the first page of the actual story. So the only way to get your links seen it to make them part of the first chapter, or prologue, in this case.
> 
> Not sure how I feel about it, but that is the reason for it.


Interesting. I have a backmatter link in my new book and a frontmatter. But the frontmatter is below the title on the title page. So that wouldn't get seen when it opens in a Kindle, right? Do you happen to know how Amazon determines where the book will open on the Kindle? Experimenting, I found they often opened on the Introduction section.

My front matter link is offering a free book and I'd like to get it seen, but I don't know if I could put it after a Prologue or Chapter One beginning.


----------



## Gregg Bell (May 13, 2013)

Perry Constantine said:


> Oh no, I totally agree with you there. Having a CTA break the flow of the story is a really bad idea.


Hey Perry. I just looked at your _Atlantis Rising_ and it's got the 'Before you start' section before Chapter One. So according to what's been said that's not going to get looked at when the book opens in a Kindle, right?


----------



## NoBlackHats (Oct 17, 2012)

Amanda, I hope you don't mind me asking, but what tasks do you assign to your VA?


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

NoBlackHats said:


> Amanda, I hope you don't mind me asking, but what tasks do you assign to your VA?


She listens to audio, does final read throughs on books, sometimes some formatting (although I generally prefer to do it), and occasionally helps with email, social media and giveaways.


----------



## NoBlackHats (Oct 17, 2012)

Amanda M. Lee said:


> She listens to audio, does final read throughs on books, sometimes some formatting (although I generally prefer to do it), and occasionally helps with email, social media and giveaways.


Thank you for the answer, Amanda. She sounds like she's worth her weight in gold


----------



## 75814 (Mar 12, 2014)

Gregg Bell said:


> Hey Perry. I just looked at your _Atlantis Rising_ and it's got the 'Before you start' section before Chapter One. So according to what's been said that's not going to get looked at when the book opens in a Kindle, right?


I'm not sure. But regardless, it can be seen in the sample so people could go from there to my site and join my list. And I know that when I open a new book on my Kindle, I always navigate back to the cover and then go forward from there, just something I like to do. Stands to reason there could be other people who do so as well.

It may or may not help to have the CTA at the front of the book, but it certainly doesn't hurt.


----------



## Gregg Bell (May 13, 2013)

Perry Constantine said:


> I'm not sure. But regardless, it can be seen in the sample so people could go from there to my site and join my list. And I know that when I open a new book on my Kindle, I always navigate back to the cover and then go forward from there, just something I like to do. Stands to reason there could be other people who do so as well.
> 
> It may or may not help to have the CTA at the front of the book, but it certainly doesn't hurt.


Thanks Perry


----------



## ~Cael~ (Feb 7, 2016)

_A few updates:_

- Our facebook group is coming along nicely, several authors have upped their productivity with a couple even writing thousands of words per day now 

- *Starlark* cracked the top 100, hitting the No.1 spot in multiple categories, and multiple countries, around the world, and becoming an _international bestseller_ in the process  I documented most (some) of it on my site www.caelpercy.com, craziest moment: outranking j. k. rowling 

- I've had so many PM's, some from weeks ago, so apologies to everyone who contacted me and didn't hear back as I don't check here often. Several said they were having trouble accessing the FB group? - I think we've rectified the issue now, though. *fingers crossed*
There's a cool pool of authors in there all just trying to do better (and there's no drama allowed  ) So don't be shy about coming by 

- 2017 is just on the horizon, it's amazing how quickly a year flies by. As this year comes to a close I'm looking forward to continuing on this path and crossing some more goals off my list  Here's hoping the new year is good to all of us, and that everyone achieves their own personal successes, and milestones, also!


----------



## PhoenixS (Apr 5, 2011)

**************


----------



## Caimh (May 8, 2016)

Hi Cael,

Congrats on your massive word count and your success. One question though - and I'm honestly not trying to pick holes here, but I'm Irish and I've never heard anyone describing us as having moors. What county is your book set in?


----------



## ......~...... (Jul 4, 2015)

There were some interesting discussions in this thread but none of them involved the OP, who seems more interested in promoting either her book or her Facebook group/website.


----------



## FlowerShift (May 25, 2015)

Congrats, Cael! Such an inspiring post and exactly what I needed to hear, thanks!


----------



## Riven (Aug 7, 2016)

Caimh said:


> Hi Cael,
> 
> Congrats on your massive word count and your success. One question though - and I'm honestly not trying to pick holes here, but I'm Irish and I've never heard anyone describing us as having moors. What county is your book set in?


That's exactly what I was wondering. Where _are_ these windswept moors? I look around and all I see are hills and bogs. Seamus Heaney's Bogland would have been a very different poem if we had moors.


----------



## ############# (Nov 2, 2016)

Wow, that didn't take long.


----------



## ~Cael~ (Feb 7, 2016)

Caimh said:


> Hi Cael,
> 
> Congrats on your massive word count and your success. One question though - and I'm honestly not trying to pick holes here, but I'm Irish and I've never heard anyone describing us as having moors. What county is your book set in?





Riven said:


> That's exactly what I was wondering. Where _are_ these windswept moors? I look around and all I see are hills and bogs. Seamus Heaney's Bogland would have been a very different poem if we had moors.


My book is set in both modern _and_ ancient Ireland ---- (North, South, East & West, as the geographical dividers that are in place NOW were not all in place in the _exact same way_ back then (over a *millennium ago*) ---- arguably the land and terrain was vastly different too, so who can say what exactly was/wasn't in place way back then 
If modern day Ireland is any indicator, then there were probably pockets of moorland to be found out and about in ancient Ireland too.
As for nowadays, particularly in Nothern Ireland, there are some beautiful moorlands to be found, especially in the land around Ballypatrick forest (in Antrim), and in the area beside Finn River (in Fermanagh) I know this because I'm of Irish descent also, and have family and friends who all hail from these areas who first pointed them out to me. It's a stunning place indeed! Whereabouts are you from? 



PhoenixS said:


> Um, you had a BookBub ad. If that's all it takes to become an international bestseller, _*then we have hundreds right here on this board.*_


Oh, I've no doubt we do!  No doubt at _all_, this board is bursting at the seams with authors kicking a$$ and taking names (and going about it in a whole load of amazing different ways to boot) 
Can't speak for anyone else, but anytime I personally read/hear about another person's success (on here, or anywhere else) I think that it's awesome, it inspires me. BTW, just to clarify: It was actually me announcing to my _own_ NL first, along with shoutouts from other authors to their readers, that initially pushed me right up the charts, propelling me to no.#1 bestseller in a few cats along the way ---- all _before_ any promo's had even run yet 

As mentioned in my original post, I've been to *hell* and back, and writing was the thing that kept me going, kept me hoping, gave me something to work toward, to focus on. Therefore, _*ANY*_ achievements, big or small, are gonna be straight up _*celebrated*_ by me like there's no tomorrow...because, well, *no-one* knows what's up ahead, so we all have to relish our own little slice of happiness whenever it appears, every single chance we get.

I know I do, and will continue to, _*always*_.
Hellz yeah


----------



## S.G. Seabourne (Oct 27, 2016)

Thanks for your post and sharing your story! There's no way in hell I'll get to 100k a week, but I still love reading success stories like this. My creativity feeds off positivity.   Subscribed to the facebook group.


----------



## ############# (Nov 2, 2016)

Cephalophore said:


> Pulp speed! That's a great thing to call it. Those old pulp guys were ridiculously prolific. I guess you have to be when you're paid 2 cents a word (or whatever it was!)


http://www.deanwesleysmith.com/the-new-world-of-writing-pulp-speed/


----------



## AlecHutson (Sep 26, 2016)

I have to admit a little bit of confusion. And I mean this is total respect, just trying to work my newbie mind around all this. 

So, your post about writing 100k words a week was from October. Was this a one time, lightning in a bottle moment? Or have you been keeping up something like that pace in the two months since? Or has life intervened? Even with a small drop off of productivity /  a few weeks off you should have multiple book-length manuscripts finished / in editing. Are they under a different pen name, or are you holding them back to put them out in a staggered release this spring? Or did you find that with that kind of pace you only have X amount of really good / useable pages?


----------



## Riven (Aug 7, 2016)

~Cael~ said:


> My book is set in both modern _and_ ancient Ireland ---- (North, South, East & West, as the geographical dividers that are in place NOW were not all in place in the _exact same way_ back then (over a *millennium ago*) ---- arguably the land and terrain was vastly different too, so who can say what exactly was/wasn't in place way back then
> If modern day Ireland is any indicator, then there were probably pockets of moorland to be found out and about in ancient Ireland too.
> As for nowadays, particularly in Nothern Ireland, there are some beautiful moorlands to be found, especially in the land around Ballypatrick forest (in Antrim), and in the area beside Finn River (in Fermanagh) I know this because I'm of Irish descent also, and have family and friends who all hail from these areas who first pointed them out to me. It's a stunning place indeed! Whereabouts are you from?


Wow, that is interesting. It's always lovely to get some local knowledge. When you think of Ireland's landscape, karst and bogland are what usually comes to mind, hence why the description 'windswept Irish moors' had me a little bemused. Perhaps there's a colloquial element to it and Northern Ireland and the UK use moors more broadly to refer to landscapes that we might call bogland or marsh.

Ballypatrick forest looks beautiful, I'll have to add it to my list of places to visit.


----------



## Abalone (Jan 31, 2014)

emilycantore said:


> I strongly recommend Dragon Dictation if you want to hit the heights of wordcounts. You speak at an incredible rate - 2000 - 4000+ words per hour.
> 
> Get into the groove and you can have 20,000 word days. It does require outlining, good sleep, and consistency.
> 
> Get a handheld recorder and try it out! At first you'll stumble and it's weird to speak your story aloud. Then you'll improve and suddenly your messy drafts will be pouring out at high speed.


But all that editing you have to do. I shudder just thinking about it.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

Abalone said:


> But all that editing you have to do. I shudder just thinking about it.


Yeah. It takes me three times as long to edit dictated stuff than it does to write it in the first place. That's why I tossed all of my dictation equipment. It massive slows me down.


----------



## Abalone (Jan 31, 2014)

Amanda M. Lee said:


> It's just the important things that need to be hit. Like "suspect B acts suspicious while the family is at the festival." Everything else I write on the fly. The beats allow me to remember where things need to go for pacing. Often it just says "crazy family dinner" or "happy wrap-up." Toward the end I jot down the killer's motives, etc.


Cool. I think I read Russell does something similar. But I recall you posting or stating in an interview that you will end a chapter, but also write a brief outline of the next chapter or start the chapter and then close your program for the day. Do you still do that or am I confusing you for another author?


----------



## Abalone (Jan 31, 2014)

Amanda M. Lee said:


> Yeah. It takes me three times as long to edit dictated stuff than it does to write it in the first place. That's why I tossed all of my dictation equipment. It massive slows me down.


I remember you saying this before. I tried it myself after seeing the thread last year and it wasn't for me. Typing on a keyboard with some soft music and a hot mug of tea is so much more relaxing. My throat was irritated after a few days of dictation. The best I got to this year was September when I managed to hit 7500 raw words a day for most of the month. I've been slacking since the middle of October.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

Abalone said:


> Cool. I think I read Russell does something similar. But I recall you posting or stating in an interview that you will end a chapter, but also write a brief outline of the next chapter or start the chapter and then close your program for the day. Do you still do that or am I confusing you for another author?


I never did that. I don't stop in the middle of a chapter. Period. If I start a chapter, I finish it. I also outline a book from beginning to end before starting the writing.


----------



## Lydniz (May 2, 2013)

Amanda M. Lee said:


> I've found the biggest production tip to be: Never stop in the middle of a chapter. I never say "I have 14,000 words to get done today." I always say that I have "five chapters to get done today."


This sounds like an interesting approach. I might give it a try, as I can see how it could potentially work well. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Caimh (May 8, 2016)

~Cael~ said:


> My book is set in both modern _and_ ancient Ireland ---- (North, South, East & West, as the geographical dividers that are in place NOW were not all in place in the _exact same way_ back then (over a *millennium ago*) ---- arguably the land and terrain was vastly different too, so who can say what exactly was/wasn't in place way back then
> If modern day Ireland is any indicator, then there were probably pockets of moorland to be found out and about in ancient Ireland too.
> As for nowadays, particularly in Nothern Ireland, there are some beautiful moorlands to be found, especially in the land around Ballypatrick forest (in Antrim), and in the area beside Finn River (in Fermanagh) I know this because I'm of Irish descent also, and have family and friends who all hail from these areas who first pointed them out to me. It's a stunning place indeed! Whereabouts are you from?
> 
> ...


----------



## Yayoi (Apr 26, 2016)

emilycantore said:


> I strongly recommend Dragon Dictation if you want to hit the heights of wordcounts. You speak at an incredible rate - 2000 - 4000+ words per hour.
> 
> Get into the groove and you can have 20,000 word days. It does require outlining, good sleep, and consistency.
> 
> Get a handheld recorder and try it out! At first you'll stumble and it's weird to speak your story aloud. Then you'll improve and suddenly your messy drafts will be pouring out at high speed.


Hi Emily! I visited the official site that sells the software you're talking about. Which version are you using? There's just too many of them - Home use, Professional, Premium, etc. Thanks for the answer!


----------



## Yayoi (Apr 26, 2016)

~Cael~ said:


> _A few updates:_
> 
> - Our facebook group is coming along nicely, several authors have upped their productivity with a couple even writing thousands of words per day now
> 
> ...


Hi Cael, which method of writing do you use? Do you use a dictation software or do you type? Thanks!


----------

